# misting System in wooden Viv?



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Hiy  
ws basicly wondering can you use thiese in a wooden vivarium or not??? : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

as long as the viv is properly sealed then yep you can.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have done it before in wood but made sure that they were really sealed.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not many coatings will withstand permanent saturation, especially if it's warm as well, the only thing I would consider using is epoxy resin.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Have you had a look at our systems? They are very efficient systems producing a very fine mist with a very low flow rate so you wouldn't have as much of a build up of water in the bottom of the viv as you would with a lot of systems. Our nozzles are also fitted with 16mm bulkheads so perfect for fitting in melamine vivs.
Pollywog: Product Data: Pollywog Misting Systems
Pollywog Shop: Misting Systems


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

these do look good  thanks for the link will look into it!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hiy
> ws basicly wondering can you use thiese in a wooden vivarium or not??? : victory:


i dont see the point

just get a spray can for water, and do it when required, id have thought anything automated would only needed if you where doing something on a clock work basis or something


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or if you're at work during the day and it could do with a misting in the afternoon.


----------

